# Two Kings Rookies in BDL's 2009-10 Award Tour, January edition



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *BDL's 2009-10 Award Tour, January edition*
> By Kelly Dwyer
> 
> We're two months into the season and a week into the "2010" portion of the 2009-10 campaign. With a solid chunk of games under our belt, let's dip back into the nonsense that is the NBA ranking system and hand out a few midseason awards.
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AsauFYXkHiQbrRcZ3EEszPO8vLYF?urn=nba,211875

:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And rightfully so.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hell of a draft by the Kings - even 2d rounder Jon Brockman has gotten some playing time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed. They absolutely knew what they were doing.


----------

